# Cajun masons, I need your help!



## widows son (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a cocktail party I have to cater for work, and it is Mardi gras themed. It's not a sit down dinner, but I will have stations set up with different food items, and they have to be cocktail/ hors d'oeuvre style.  So my question is, if there are anything Cajun brethren ( i know of at least one) who have authentic Cajun dishes I may use? Keep on mind that these people will not be sitting, but standing and mingling, so I'd rather not have anything that requires sitting and eating. Thank you for your help.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 15, 2013)

As far as cocktails go, you MUST have a Sazerac (the drink, not [necessarily] the company) station. ^_^


----------



## Ed Nelson (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/forumdisplay.php?100-On-the-Grill


----------



## Txmason (Jan 15, 2013)

How about seasoned peeled crawfish wrapped in bacon?

Or soufflÃ© cliches? 

Or jambalaya with jerk chicken casserole

and Brennan's bread pudding for dessert?


----------



## jvarnell (Jan 15, 2013)

French 75 to drink and bacon repped nutera


----------



## usmc05 (Jan 15, 2013)

Boudin balls.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

usmc05 said:


> Boudin balls.


Lake Charles my Brother?


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Crab dip



Makes:	 25 servings
Prep Time:	20 minutes
Cook Time:	35 minutes
Ready In:	55 minutes	 

Ingredients
1/4 pound butter	2 heaping tablespoons flour
1 bell pepper chopped finely	3 medium onions chopped finely
Tabasco to taste best if highly seasoned	3 sticks celery chopped finely
2 to 3 cans crabmeat or 1 pound crabmeat	1 can mushroom soup
1/4 cup finely chopped parsley	 

Directions
In a 2 quart saucepan melt the butter over low heat. Add the flour while stirring constantly. When a smooth paste forms, add back onions, peppers, and celery. Cook for 15 minutes under very low flame. Add mushroom soup and crab meat and mix well. Season to taste with salt, red pepper and/or Tabasco.. Serve in a chafing dish with crackers Fritos or hors d’oeuvre cups. This dish is simple but classic and will serve up to 25 people.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Crawfish or Shrimp Pistolettes aka Stuffed Beignets

2 1/2 pound crawfish tails or shrimp	               2 1/2 stick butter or margarine
2 ounces margarine for brushing	                       3 medium onions
1 small stalk of celery or 6 ribs chopped fine	       1 cup bell pepper chopped fine
1 tbsp garlic cloves minced	                               3/4 cup chopped parsley
3/4 cup chopped green onions (scallions)	  2 cans mushroom soup or 1 cream of mushroom and 1 cream of shrimp
8 ounces Velveeta cheese	                          1 small can or jar of pimentos (optional)
1 tsp black pepper	                                   1/2 tsp cayenne or more (optional)
1/2 tsp Season All or Cajun Seasonings	 hot sauce to taste
1 tsp Accent (optional)	                   2 bags Pistolette Rolls (24) or dinner rolls that are large enough to be stuffed
enough flour and water to make a paste	 It may look hard but these are not hard to make..
~~~~~~~~~~~~	 

Directions
First prepare the pistolettes rolls; cut off one end, about 11/2-inch thick, and set aside. Take a knife and cut a pyramid shape opening into the heart of the roll and remove the middle of the roll. (Save this bread to make bread pudding.) Keep the two pieces of roll together for an easier fit. Set aside. Make a glue with 1 part flour and 3 parts water - Set aside.


In medium saucepan over medium heat melt the butter and sautÃ© the onion, bell pepper, celery and garlic until onions have wilted. 
Add the seasonings along with the cans of cream of mushroom and/or cream of shrimp. Add the Velveeta cheese and stir until completely melted. Add the crawfish/shrimp to the mixture. Note - you could chop the crawfish/shrimp into smaller pieces as in a dip. Bring to a boil then simmer about 10 minutes. Do not forget to stir to prevent scorching. You could choose to add more or less cheese to achieve your desired "pudding" consistency. Add the parsley and green onions to mixture combining well. Once cooked set aside to cool some.


Once cooled, fill the pocket of the bun with 1/4 cup of the filling. Dip the nose of the bun in the "glue" of flour and water and attach it to the same bun. Push the roll to the side of the tray to secure. 


Stuffed Pistolettes may now be baked at 375 degrees F until golden brown about 20 minutes. If frying, drop into heated cooking oil until browned. Make sure there is enough oil to cover the pistolettes. Drain fried pistolettes on paper towels; serve hot. 


The pistolettes can be frozen until needed. Remove from freezer one hour before baking or frying. These are the best!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Cajun Oyster Crackers


Ingredients
2 large packages oyster crackers. 	1 large package Hidden Valley Ranch
1 tsp dill seed	          1/2 tsp garlic powder (or more to taste)
1 tsp lemon pepper	1 tsp lemon pepper, red pepper or Creole Seasonings or Seasoned salt or all of them or in combination
salt to taste	         1 cup vegetable oil
red pepper flakes (optional)	 

Directions
Pour crackers in a gallon Ziploc bag. In a medium bowl, combine and mix well the remaining next ingredients. Pour the mixture into the bag covering the crackers. (Promise it will not make the crackers soggy). Shake bag and mix well. Leave the bag with the crackers overnight on the table or counter. Shake and turnover the bag 2 or 3 times before going to bed. Eat Well and Prosper!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Fried gizzards. 


Ingredients
1 1/2 pound chicken gizzards	1/2 cup more or less all purpose flour
1 1/2 tbsp seasoning salt	1/4 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp cayenne	 vegetable oil for frying

Directions
First prep the gizzards for cooking. Remove gizzards from container and discard chicken hearts if they're present. Cut away excessive fat and gristle, then wash gizzards thoroughly under running cold water.
Next it's time for the most important step...parboiling the gizzards before frying them. Place gizzards in a pot of cold water, bring water to a rolling boil and continue to boil for about 15 minutes.
While the gizzards are boiling, prepare coating mixture for the gizzards. Combine flour and seasoning salt in a paper or plastic bag. Shake well and set seasoned flour mixture aside.
Once you are finished boiling, pour into a strainer and allow the gizzards to cool.
Preheat enough vegetable oil to cover the gizzards in a medium hard bottom or cast iron skillet (with lid) over medium-high heat.
Thoroughly coat the gizzards with the seasoned flour mixture and place into hot vegetable oil; do not crowd the skillet. Cook gizzards on both sides until brown. Lower heat to medium and then cover skillet with lid and cook for an additional 10 minutes. Once done remove from skillet and allow to drain on paper towels.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Mini Bacon Quiches

Ingredients
3/4 cup crushed saltine or Ritz crackers	4 tbsp butter melted
Nonstick cooking spray	1 cup chopped green onions with tops
2 tbsp butter	                2 eggs
1 cup evaporated milk	        1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper	                 6 - 8 sliced cooked bacon, crumbled
1 cup grated Swiss cheese	 

Directions
Preheat oven to 300 degrees F. Combine crackers and melted butter. Divide crumbs among mini muffin tins that have been sprayed with a nonstick cooking spray. SautÃ© onions for 10 minutes in 2 tablespoons butter. Cool, and then divide evenly on top of cracker crumbs. Beat eggs, add milk, salt, pepper, bacon and Swiss cheese. Pour by spoonfuls on top of onions in tins. DO NOT fill to top, as they will run over. Bake until set, about 15 - 20 minutes. Do not over bake. Quiches may be stored in refrigerator or freezer, just warm in oven before serving.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Sausage bread

Ingredients
1 loaf of frozen bread thawed and left at room temperature until it has risen.	1 pound hot or regular pan sausage browned
Grated cheese (your choice)	 green onions - scallions
Jalapenos peppers	 

Directions
Spray a cookie sheet with Pam or other non stick spray. Place one frozen loaf of bread on pan and let rise. Once bread has risen, brown sausage and drain grease off. Pat out bread on to pan, pat not to thin because you are going to jelly roll it. Place browned sausage on top of bread, and then sprinkle grated cheese, green onions and peppers to your taste. Roll bread up like a jelly roll and bake in oven at degrees set by bread package until done. Delicious 
Recommended Sides - Goes great with an ice cold beer or a side dish to soup or just by itself.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Stuffed Jalapeno Peppers


Ingredients
20 Jalapeno Peppers (fresh)	2 cream cheese - 8 oz
2 pounds bacon	 

Directions
Note: This will not work with fat free cream cheese. Directions: Slice peppers in half and remove the seeds. Rince well. Slice both packs of bacon in half. Stuff each pepper well with cream cheese and wrap in bacon. Lay them on a cookie sheet and bake until the bacon looks brown and cooked.(about 375 for 30 to 40 minutes. Remove them from the greasy pan and place them on paper towels to drain before puting them on your serving tray. Enjoy!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Deep-fried Shrimp Kabobs

Ingredients
1 pound Peeled, de-veined, 30-40 ct shrimp	1 box Golden Dipt Cajun Seafood Coating
Water to make a batter	 Cooking oil heated to 350
8" Wooden Kabob sticks	 

Directions
Mix the Golden Dipt Seafood Coating with enough water to make a thin batter. Slide 5 shrimp on each kabob stick. Dip the kabob into the batter, drop in the hot oil, and cook about 3 minutes until golden brown and floating. Drain on paper towel and serve. 
If desired you could serve a cocktail sauce or spicy mustard in a squeeze bottle to squirt on the shrimp kabobs.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Shrimp Mold


Ingredients
2 cans tomato soup           16 ounces Philly crÃ¨me cheese
1 cup chopped onions.     1 cup chopped celery
2 pounds chopped boiled shrimp         1 pinch of baking soda
1 cup mayonnaise                     1 box Knox gelatin - plain
salt     Tobasco

Directions
Boil tomato soup and add Philly cheese. When cheese melts, turn off heat and add onions, celery, boiled shrimp, soda, and mayonnaise. In a separate pot, melt the Knox gelatine in a cup of boiling water and add to the pot. Add salt and Tobasco to taste. Place in mold overnight. Makes 1 bundt pan full. Goes great with your favorite cracker or steal a bite all by iself.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Spiced nuts

Ingredients
1 egg white	1 tbsp water
2 cups whole nuts (if using almonds blanch the nuts)	2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp ground cumin	1/2 tsp red pepper or cayenne
1/4 tsp salt	 vegetable spray

Directions
Bring egg whites to room temperature ; beat egg white and water in medium bowl until foamy. Add almonds or other nuts tossing gently to coat. Combine chili powder, cumin, red pepper, and salt; stir well. Add to nuts tossing well to coat. Spread nuts in a single layer on a baking sheet coated with cooking spray. Bake at 275 degrees for 45 minutes. Transfer nuts to waxpaper to cool. Break nuts apart and store in an airtight container.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Microwave Crawfish au Gratin - Crawfish Pie

Ingredients
2 tbsp butter    1 bunch green onions- scallions chopped
2 tbsp flour    1/2 cup whipping cream
1/4 cup white wine    1 tsp salt
1 tsp cayenne pepper          1/4 tsp Tabasco or to taste
1/4 tsp garlic powder          6 ounces sharp cheddar cheese
3 ounces Swiss cheese grated    1 pound crawfish tails (shrimp or lump crabmeat may be substituted)

Directions
In microwave: 
1. Saute onions and butter in a 2 quart casserole on High 3 minutes. 
2. Add flour, cream and wine, salt, pepper, Tabasco, and garlic. Cook on High 1 1/2 - 2 minutes. 
3. Stir cheese into hot mixture until melted. Add crawfish. Cover with wax paper and cook on high 6 - 10 minutes, stirring every 3 minutes, until crawfish are done. 
Makes a GREAT appetizer for boiled crawfish or at any party. For dinner serve with a salad and French bread.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Deep fried pickles

Ingredients
Dill pickle slices	1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
5-6 drops of Tabasco sauce	1 egg
8 ounces milk	1 tbsp flour
2 cups flour	 salt
pepper	 

Directions
Mix egg, milk, Worcestershire sauce, Tabasco, and 1 tablespoon flour in bowl.


Mix salt, pepper (to taste), and 2 cups flour in bowl.


Dip pickles in egg wash, then flour, then egg, then flour, then drop in hot oil and fry until golden.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Mardi Gras Tri-Color Scrolls

Ingredients
1 sheet puff pastry thawed	2 tbsp commercial pesto
6 thin red slices of purple cabbage	6 slices of orange cheddar cheese or a grated equivalent

Directions
Thaw one roll of pastry dough; approxiamtely 30 minutes needed. Spread the pesto over the sheet of puff pastry, top with the cabbage finish with the cheese. I generally just grate a block of sharp cheddar over the mixture in lieu of the slices. Start rolling the long side of the dough until meeting the middle of the pastry sheet. Roll the opposite end to meet the first roll. Wrap in saran wrap and chill in the icebox for a couple of hours so that the "scroll" will holds its shape for cutting. Cut the roll into half-inch thick slices with a bread knife. Place on a cookie sheet lined with parchment if needed. Bake for 15 minutes until golden brown in a 425 degree oven.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Mushrooms Stuffed with Crab Meat*
Ingredients* 20 2 inch fresh mushrooms2 tbsp butter2 tbsp lemon juice1 tsp garlic powder1/2 pound lump crab meat2 tbsp minced pimento2 tbsp mayonnaise2 tbsp sour cream1 tsp saltdash of Tabasco or hot saucedash of Worcestershire sauce  *Directions* Wash and remove stems from mushrooms. Mix the butter, lemon juice, garlic and salt in a frying pan; sautÃ© mushrooms caps. Combine the remaining ingredients and fill the mushroom caps with the mixture. Arrange on a baking sheet sprayed with cooking spray and bake for 15 minutes in a 350 degree oven. 


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Let me know if you need more. And sorry if I posted these in the wrong place.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 16, 2013)

:drool:


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

usmc05 said:


> Boudin balls.


Brother Miller. I hope to see you soon.


----------



## widows son (Jan 16, 2013)

Holy cow. Cajun I might as well send you my pay cheque. Thank you so much, all those dishes sound deadly. Sausage bread?!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

The sausage bread is my favorite. On it you can also add 8 oz of shredded cheddar cheese and mix JalapeÃ±os in the dough. My old mayors wife used to make it for us all the time.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Around here we die of natural causes....... high cholesterol.  Lol


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

I think I put up the Cracklin's on the recipe page a while back you might want to check there.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Also WS if you have anything in particular that you would like to try let me know. I've got recipes everywhere around here I'm sure I can find something for you.  I even have a few good Moonshine recipes if you need them.  Strickley for educational purposes.....


----------



## widows son (Jan 16, 2013)

Man. I'm interested for sure. The crackling sounds deadly, I'm always in for crispy greasy hog skin. Also I would love to be educated in the moonshine arts. My Nonno used to make grappa with his old wine in his basement. It used to make me gag when I would go down there. I don't think anything could survive down there, other than him. He was a different breed I tell ya.  But I was also going to ask if there is any local authentic cured meat that you guys do? I've made andouille sausage and Cajun/creole style before, but that's a fresh product.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Jan 16, 2013)

Homemade Tasso

5 lbs Pork 
Seasoning:


3 Tbsp Kosher Salt
2 Tsp Cayenne or To Taste (see above)
4 Tbsp Paprika
2 Tbsp Fresh Garlic, minced
2 Tbsp Coarsely Ground Black Pepper
1 tsp Cinnamon
1 Tbsp White Pepper
1 Tbsp Brown Sugar


Mix the seasoning together well. Rub the seasoning into the meat, you want a lot on there, call it 1/8 inch, use it all. Place on a plate or tray, cover and refrigerate 3 days.


Before smoking put the Tasso on an elevated rack so that air can circulate around it, then put a fan on it for about 2 hours to dry it out. Also don’t use a water pan when smoking Tasso, this is something that you actually want to dry out during the smoking process.


 You can hot smoked this batch in an inexpensive upright barrel smoker using charcoal as the heat source (heated with a chimney starter, no lighter fluid or matchlight coals please.) You can use Pecan chips that were soaked in water for 1 hour for the smoke.
Smoked this a total of about 4 hours, the first 2 hours at about 150-160 degrees F. The second two hours at 180-190 degrees F.
The object is to get as much smoke into the meat, before cooking it all the way through. Bring the internal temperature of the meat to 150 degrees F in the last 2 hours of smoking.
When finished again put the Tasso in front of a fan for about 1 hour. Refrigerate. When completely cold portion and store the Tasso in vacuum sealed packages. Freeze.


Makes 5 lbs of Tasso


----------



## widows son (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh man. Thx again for the recipes. They'll be put to good use. Ill post some pics on here.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 16, 2013)

All topped off with a King Cake!


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jan 17, 2013)

From my (formerly) Louisiana lady friend:

Darcia's King Cake

Hopefully you have a bread machine. If you do, set it to manual, andthen load it in this order:
1 package quick rise yeast
3 1/4 C. flour (I use a combination of whole wheat and bread flour)
1 t. salt (I use lite salt)
1/4 c. sugar
1/2 egg (make a second king cake or rolls or loaves of bread using theother 1/2 or just put in the egg white instead)
a dash of oil or grease or crisco (olive oil or butter is fine)
1 C. water. May need to add a few more T. to make the dough the rightconsistency. 
As soon as dough manual cycle is finished, roll the dough on a flouredsurface until it's about 1/2 thick or a bit thinner. Spread a thin layer ofreal butter of the bread, then some cinnamon and sugar, then toasted nuts (Ilike almonds best). Roll it up. Shape the roll into an oval on a greased cookiesheet. Score about 1/2 way through. Let rise to double its size (1-2 hrs in awarm, dry place). Bake for 30 minutes in a 350 degree oven. 
Remove from oven, let cool a few minutes and remove, and let coolcompletely on a rack. Insert the baby/babies now. Put the cool king cake on aserving plate. Decorate with purple, green and gold sugar. You may also glazewith a cup of powdered sugar, almond extract and milk or water to thin (I usewater). 
Serve.
Succulent! 
My bread dough is freely modified version of Tulsa public schools rollrecipe from my childhood. It makes a great roll or loaf of bread. The recipeneeds to be cut in half if you are dumb enough to like baking it directly inthe bread machine and like that freakishly thick crust that develops. If youdon't have a bread machine, you can check in a bread recipe for adapting theorder of adding ingredients. The dough needs to rise twice before shapingbegins.


----------

